# SHOCK, came home to find white dove or pigeon in my Kitchen.



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello,
Please help.
I came home to find a white dove or pigeon getting warm and resting in my kitchen as it was very cold and nasty out. I live in a studio apartment in NYC city so imagine my surpise. I let it spend the night in the kitchen and it never moved from it's spot until the morning where it flew to the kitchen window to seemingly enjoy the view... although I left the window open for it to leave as it came... it never left... so I thought I should take care of it. 

I didn't know what to do so I researched it's feeding and care on the net and purchased a cage. It's seems alert and healthy... really white and clean with clean pink feet. I would really like to return it to it's owners or maybe turn it in to a Dove agency. Answers to the following questions would really help me out.

1) It has a reddish band/bracelet on it's leg with no information that I can 
see. I am in NYC what agency should I contact?

2) I think it's a dove but am not sure... it's all white with dark eyes and pink 
beak... what type do you think it is?

3) I do not think it is a street pigeon because of it's condition and band, but
it is terrified anytime I put my hand in the cage or even pass the 
cage...does this mean that it comes from a place where it's not touched?

4) It is an adult sized bird... even though it seems terrified of humans... will I 
ever be able to gain it's trust and hold it and stroke it?

Thanks for any help you can give me.... I would be very grateful!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like either a dove or pigeon that're released at weddings and other celebrations. Many of these can never find their way home so they either end up integrating into the local flocks or literally die of starvation or predation. Yes, it will eventually get used to you. It might be very difficult to find its original owners as the band doesn't have that information and if they're going to treat it like that, would you really want to?

They can become very loving pets in time.

Pidgey


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Help With Touching*

Is there any advice anyone can give me with the proceedures that I need to employ to get this terrified bird the be held and stroked in time?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I'd say don't be in any hurry. Let the bird adjust for a while. Long as it has appropriate food (mixed corn, or a pigeon mix)water and grit it should be fine. You may like to put a half brick, or some kind of wood block in its quarters as they usually like to stand or roost on something. It is quite possibly a young adult which has had little human contact, or has had a negative experience of humans so far. 

Things you need to avoid are fumes from teflon pans, air sprays and other such things which may be fine for us, but potentially poisonous to birds.

If it is safe for the bird and for any valuable ornaments etc., maybe leave the cage open for it (under supervision) so it may take its time to explore. 

Check its poops - they should be quite firm and rounded, dark with a blob of white. If they don't appear like this within a day or two it may have some problem. Right now, it could be feeling stressed, though, and that makes a difference.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1) It has a reddish band/bracelet on it's leg with no information that I can 
see. I am in NYC what agency should I contact?
*
Thank you for the hospitality of allowing this bird to be your house guest, it obviously needs some tender loving care.

Obviously the owner didn't go to the trouble of putting a numbered club band or personal band with info. on it, so the bird could find its way home, or they didn't want it to come home.*


2) I think it's a dove but am not sure... it's all white with dark eyes and pink 
beak... what type do you think it is?

*If the bird is larger then a cockatiel it is a pigeon most likely. * 


3) I do not think it is a street pigeon because of it's condition and band, but
it is terrified anytime I put my hand in the cage or even pass the 
cage...does this mean that it comes from a place where it's not touched?
*
It obviously didn't spend much time with human company. If you would like to keep it you can start taming it by only feeding it from your hand. It will eventually gain your trust.*


4) It is an adult sized bird... even though it seems terrified of humans... will I 
ever be able to gain it's trust and hold it and stroke it?

*give it time, you never know what kind of life this bird had.

*

Be sure to keep the cage covered from any drafts of cold air. A wild bird mix is okay for temporary food.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome,
Many thanks for taking in this bird. I would also suspect it is a ceremonial release 'pigeon' & definitely should not be free flying in the wild.
Without any type of identification, it would ne next to impossible to find the owner. They do make wonderful pets.  

These birds are not 'street smart' & *are* prime targets for any type of predator, to include some humans. 

Is there a chance you could post a picture of your feathered visitor?

Cindy


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Pic of bird...*

Yes, I am going to take a picture and post it up in a few minutes.


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*PICTUREs OF BIRD*

Let me know what kind of Dove or Pigeon you think it is.
Thanks!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

thanks for looking after the pigeon

im not sure if its a dove, but it looks really nice and clean

i sometimes wish a bird like that came to me


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Looks more like a pigeon to me. It'll get used to you in time, I think. You might want to acquire something that it considers a real treat like safflower seeds and try feeding it those by hand. You start by putting just a few on something. It won't eat them until you pull your hand out and get away for awhile. After a few times (spread out over a period of days) it may get to where it waits less time to go for the treat after you've drawn your hand away. You just keep offering the treat in your hands for an extended period before putting it down and the day will finally come when he won't wait--he'll just start eating out of your hands. 

That's not the only way to tame one, though. There are a lot of variations. In training doves used in magic shows, you often take the bird into a small, empty room. It either has to stand on the floor with you towering above or it has to land on you. Since they hate having something towering over them, they will usually eventually land on you. You just let them stand on ya' and then start working with them by slipping your hand under them and moving them around as they're standing on your hand. They finally come to understand that you're okay.

Pidgey


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Treats*

Thanks you all so much for your help and information and looking at my pics... I really appreciate. 

What kind of treats to doves/white pigeons love?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I think Sunflower Seeds?

and cut washed (unsalted) peanuts?

but im not too sure


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mduleen and welcome to PigeonTalk. What an interesting adventure for you and the bird. It does look like a pigeon, possibly a somewhat young. In addition to the good suggestions from others, I'd add that if you are free flying it in your apartment to make sure the windows are closed. Other household dangers would be the 'torch' style lamps w/the long halogen lightbulbs that if on will burn their feet if they land on them or the kitchen stovetop being off and cool when out. Just keeping a close eye will give you a feel for what the bird may be attracted to that could be an issue. As others have mentioned, the bonding process takes time, and sooner or later the bird will become comfortable w/you and recognize you as it's care giver.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely looks like a pigeon to me and a very pretty one for sure. I'm so glad you have given this bird a home.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I wander will it be best that the pigeon stays at home, and 'won't be let out' of the house? as it may not return?


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*At Home*

I purchased a nice cage for the bird and it seems to be at home in it... like it's used to that kind of environment. It's seem to be getting more relaxed. I will be patient and loving as you all have instructed... I am happy to become part of the bird loving community as I have always loved birds.! Oddly enough I have been wanting to get a pet bird for many years but have been afraid to commit to it... I guess fate has decided for me!!!  
I welcome any other tips, tricks, advice and information you guys may have!
Cheers!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME !! Sure looks like a beautful pigeon to me, but I'm no expert.

Safflower, hemp, and even Song Bird seeds, are treats I give my "house" pigeon, Squeaks. Petco, PetsSmart or a similar store should have Paloma/Dove bird seed mix. Also, some grit to aid in digestion is needed and water, of course. Be sure these are in containers that don't tip over. The grit can be put in a small ceramic container that attaches to the "bars" of it's cage. Feed small amounts, about a TABLESPOON at a time (when you are not "hand" feeding), otherwise, you will have LOTS of seeds all over the place! At least Mr. Squeaks LOVES to throw seeds around...

Some members have hung a mirror in the cage to see how their pigeon reacts. A male will usually be more aggressive to his image, while a female may not react much. Of course, if "she" lays an egg, then you KNOW you have a SHE! 

Just thought I would cover a couple of things you might be interested in, based on posts by other "newbies" to the forum.

Pigeons make wonderful pets but I debated that statement when I first found Squeaks! I swear that bird hated me: would wing slap and peck (hard!) and "growl" whenever I would try to "pet" him or invade his "territory." Time took care of that! Now, I'm his mate and he rules me and my 4 cats with an iron beak! I can pet and stroke him to my heart's content! PATIENCE and TIME are the keys...

Just noticed your last post. I firmly believe that there are no such things as "accidents." This bird DEFINITELY picked you. BTW, what are you going to name your new one??? Even if you don't know male or female, you could go with a "gender" neutral name...LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

As to treats, it's a funny thing--the bird may not recognize what would normally be "a treat" to many others. What they usually think of as a treat is a seed that has a high oil content like (ALWAYS RAW) peanuts, sunflower seeds and safflower seeds. They really like hemp seeds, too, but you have to be REAL careful about asking for those in particular. You might end up sharing the night in a really LOW rent apartment (but the price for staying is generally quite expensive) with other unsavory characters that you wouldn't otherwise associate with. I've never seen hemp seeds for sale by themselves--they're always an ingredient of pigeon mixes and they're not quite the same as... uhh... "other" hemp that you... uhh... might be more familiar with.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ACTUALLY, I purchased hemp seeds all by themselves. And no, they can't be grown, or so I heard. Haven't tried to test that theory yet, tho... 

However, I found my hemp seeds at a "feed barn" that dealt in seeds for various birds...I had heard that they were good for "energy." THEN, I read, here on the site, that they were good for more - ah - sexual areas. Oh joy, an "ACTIVE" male pigeon. Well, since I'm his only mate, QUITE a DILEMMA! 

Just to let everyone know, Mr. Squeaks is not a sex-obsessed pigeon - well, for the most part...besides, I REALLY limit the amount I give him...just in case...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mduleen and Welcome to the forum!

Your new pigeon is just beautiful, definitely very clean and in great health. Isn't that something how this bird just fell into your lap, when you've wanted one all along

Well, enjoy your new bird, they do make wonderful pets. Time, patience and lots of love and understanding will win this bird over


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

hahahahaha!!!! you guys are funny! 
Yes, I think you may be right... it's so amazing... I think the bird must have chosen real well by somehow choosing a bonafide closet bird lover!!!

I will definitely try and keep the hemp seeds in mind... avoiding the unsavory environment 

It has given my heart great hope to hear the wing slapping story of Mr.Squeaks... hahaha!!! that my little angel may one day come around to me!

I was thinking of naming her/him Preelah, Princess or Princey.

She is so quiet and docile... she doesn't really move around alot... unless I put my hand in the cage of course... she also won't jump up on to the bird bar in the cage... any comments?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks,

This is a family-oriented site. Please try to censor the things you mention in your posts before somebody else has to come along and do it. Let my own pristine innocence be an example to you and you'll be okay.

Pidgey the Pure


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Mduleen,*

_almost_ sounds like you have a "hen." The first name is interesting...what does it mean?

Just to let you know, since you are new to the forum, PIDGEY, is quite the expert in medical knowlege. He is ALSO a master of humor, especially one liners, of which you MAY be personally targeted someday...

As you can see, he thinks I have overstepped the bounds of "propri*e*ty"...nothing could be further from the truth! I was only stating what I was TOLD on this very site about hemp seeds and had NO IDEA the consequences of feeding to a pigeon (I take the 5th on humans!)

Pidgey has also stated (at my expense) that he is "innocent" and probably 'pure' to boot... well, let me tell you, nothing could be further from the truth! He may be covered in pigeon feathers, but there is a "hawk" lurking underneath... 

I, personally apologize. We REALLY are a great bunch of pigeon people - in spite of Pidgey...  

Shi,
The Wrongfully accused


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Hi and Welcome to Pigeon Life mduleen and what a beautiful white pigeon you have!

Pigeons are just like you and I when it comes to dining likes and dislikes. I like my Tacos with soft shells and my wife prefers hard shelled with Salsa...I like mine with ketchup. She thinks that is disgusting, I don't understand why she would percieve that to be out of the ordinary. Anyway, I have 4 pigeons and EVERY one of them takes a separate blend of this and that. One pigeon enjoys the raw unsalted sunflower seeds, and another one prefers the black shelled, though I do limit the amount of either they consume. I start out with the Paloma-Dove mix that I get from Pet-co and then add my own litle ingrediants that each piegon enjoys. I have a white Indian fantail that does not like the green peas but will eat the lentils.Another one prefers the small millet and will ignor the rest and a rescued girl blue bar that will not touch the black sunflower seeds but adores the green peas.The pigeons diet is pretty much something you and it will have to sort out in time. 

Time and patience will be needed from both of you, but believe me, it will be rewarding and worth it! 

Most grocery chains sell the clip on automotive mirrors. Buy one and attach it to the inside of the cage so it can see its refelection. If it struts, puffs up and makes a racket at the mirror, it is almost guaranteed to be a male...I don't understand how that can be since we, the human male specie is otherwise a nice and quiet bunch! 

Enjoy your pigeon, and feel free to roam around and learn, There is a lot of information right here.


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi...
Thanks for all the great humor and wonderful welcome!
Preelah is a name that I came up with that somewhat expresses
the feeling that I want to express when I call the birds name...
I now that may sound a little odd but that is the only way I can
describe what I want to say. Princess is close, but not quite
so I came to Preelah.  

From your feedback I now realize that I have to learn about what my bird likes... so I will try different things.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I have overstepped the bounds of "propriaty"...
> 
> Shi,
> The Wrongfully accused


I beg your pardon, MIZZZ Squawks, but I distinctly read the "S" word in your post. To maintain our "G" rating, references like that must be kept to a minimum.

And, it's spelled "propriety".

Seriously, mduleen, it's a great site even with its misbehaving members (mr squeaks being THE prime example).

Pidgey the Purist


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Dilema!!!!*

Okay guys! I have a dilema
After researching I am pretty sure my bird is a White Rock Dove/Pigeon which is released at weddings. This type supposedly have the homing mechanism. With that in mind it was said that it is inhumane to keep this type of bird in a home cage as the flock owners allow them to fly around the neighborhood on a regular basis and they know where to return home. Should I let this bird go home... maybe it just strayed for a night in my kitchen... do homing dove/pigeons do that? 

*See the info I found written by wedding pigeon expert.... *
_White homing pigeons should not be kept in small cages or indoors. The feather dander is messy and may be harmful to your health. The pigeons like to live with lots of mates in pigeon houses/lofts with lots of room. They also like to fly around the neighborhood daily and return to their loft/house. A loft/house has a special meaning to them and keeps them coming back. A cage is not a substitute for a loft or house. Therefore, it would be inhumane to keep white homing pigeons in cages for extended periods of time. They are designed to live outdoors in pigeon lofts or houses. This means that you need a home with a back yard to raise white homing pigeons. If you live in an apartment with no backyard for a pigeon loft or house, raising white homing pigeons is not an option._

PLEASE LET ME KNOW YOUR OPINION....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mduleen,

Here is my opinion: I think if this bird was a homing pigeon he would have gone home, he doesn't have the build of a white homing pigeon.

He/she looks an awful lot like Thomas, the pigeon I acquired, he was used for wedding dove release and could not find his way home. He is a White King, and has neither the homing instinct or capability to fly well.

It is not inhumane to keep a pigeon indoors, as long as he can have excercise time. The dander is messy (when you have 50 pigeons, not one) but not necessarily harmful, especially with just one bird.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Many, including myself keep our pigeons in cages, but allow them to fly either in outdoor aviaries or free fly for exercise indoors. If you had a flock of pigeons in your house, I could see a bit of a probelm, but we are talking one pigeon. 

As long as your pigeon can strectch his wings and flap the without touching the sides, it is ok. The recommended flight time for an indoor pet is hour, and I do mine supervised. Insure the room he is to be in is bird proofed from hazards. 

Your pigeon most likely is not street smart and would *not *survive the elements or predators.

As with any animal, when you handle it, wash your hands. I assure you that you will find more germs on the front door handle of "Mc Doogels" than on your pigeon. Keep the cage clean ~everyday maintenence is a must.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What Treesa said about this bird probably not being a homing pigeon per se looks to be correct. There is a profile around the beak and forehead that is typical for homing pigeons that this bird doesn't demonstrate. And, since he seems to have gotten lost, he's obviously not much good at it. I think that paragraph that you've quoted is more an attempt to keep people from keeping these birds _in the hope _ that they'll eventually make it home and save the breeders some money in the long run. However, the death rate will be higher for those birds that just don't have it in them if the folks that find them don't rescue them.

There are a lot of birds (usually termed "unreleasable" due to either physical disabilities or the inability to survive because of tameness) that live in homes and generally enjoy their familes greatly.

Pidgey


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Dilema*

You guys seem to be right... she doesn't seem unhappy in the cage she seems fine. I will endeavor to keep her and give her as much love as possible.
Thanks so much for your help and attention... you guys are so bless-ed... helping so many people and birds!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks is a former racing homing pigeon who can't fly due to an injured wing. If you notice the picture next to my name, that's Squeaks in his flight suit (diaper for pigeons). Notice the shape of his neck and head. Your lovely bird doesn't seem to have the same "homer" configerations. Not only that but he/she is white, which would make him/her a prime predator target outside. 

You have yourself a 'pet' pigeon and, with time, love and patience, he/she will be a wonderful companion. You will even be able to let him/her fly around outside the cage if you wish.

I'm sure Pidgey meant well, but he is very shy and, as you can see, VERY modest about areas we take for granted and openly discuss on this site. There is really nothing about pigeons that we don't discuss. That includes the "s" (in deference to Pidgey's shy nature) word. We are a discreet bunch and do not tolerate inappropriate language. 

Pidgey, you might as well be forewarned...sex is not a dirty word referring to pigeons, their gender and their activities...I'm sorry if this is shocking to you but in the interest of coming out of the "dark ages," I felt I had to "enlighten" you so you won't be totally surprised when this area is discussed in the future...

Shi
Bringing "light" to the "dark"


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ...*sex *is not a dirty word referring to pigeons, their gender and their activities...I'm sorry if this is shocking to you but in the interest of coming out of the "dark ages," I felt I had to "enlighten" you so you won't be totally surprised when this area is discussed in the future...
> 
> Shi
> Bringing "light" to the "dark"


<GASP!>

TURN THE LIGHTS BACK OFF!!!

Pidgey the Puritan


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


Pidgey said:



<GASP!>

TURN THE LIGHTS BACK OFF!!!

Pidgey the Puritan

Click to expand...

*Well, fellow members, as you can see from Pidgey's own words, we will no longer be able to utilize his extensive knowlege about pigeons when the *sex* topic is brought up!  

Darn, I feel so badly about this - I had NO idea!  

Shi
Modern Enlightened One

P.S. Mduleen, I do humbly apologize that your thread was the one to bring this situation to "light!" I hope you understand...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> ACTUALLY, I purchased hemp seeds all by themselves. And no, they can't be grown, or so I heard. Haven't tried to test that theory yet, tho...
> 
> However, I found my hemp seeds at a "feed barn" that dealt in seeds for various birds...I had heard that they were good for "energy." THEN, I read, here on the site, that they were good for more - ah - sexual areas. Oh joy, an "ACTIVE" male pigeon. Well, since I'm his only mate, QUITE a DILEMMA!
> 
> Just to let everyone know, Mr. Squeaks is not a sex-obsessed pigeon - well, for the most part...besides, I REALLY limit the amount I give him...just in case...


Shi, I am tired but I stopped in a minute to read some posts and saw yours. I want to thank you for giving me a boost. Laughed so much I nearly had tears in my eyes. I think what Pidgey is referring to is your last sentence. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Ah' bin' a'tellin' ever'one about her but nobody's a'been'a lissnin'!!!

Thanks, Maggers!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mduleen,

You have a beautiful pet pigeon there. She has a forehead! Racing pigeons or Homers have an aro-dynamic shape to their head and beak. It is almost like the nose of a jet. From the top of their forehead to the tip of the beak is almost one straight line. They are also built to be strong flyers.

If you allow her to take frequent baths, her dander won't seem so bad, but they love the water, so if you are near her wear a rain-coat.

A lost white pigeon is easy prey for a hawk.

Could someone help me with the spelling of aro-dynamic

Feather


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Hi what*

a cute pigeon that found you , it looks like a young one...It will take time for him/her to trust you.. My feral pigeon didn't like me for a couple of months.. But now it only bites my fingers for 30 seconds (ha!) and let's go... actually he love bites my fingers and at the same time he is holding on to my skin he waits for me to rub his head and under his beak...

I let my pigeon fly in the house in the morning for an hour and then he goes in to a large cage which is in a netted gazbo on my patio during the day. When I bring him in before dark he flys around the house for a while and then he goes into his pet carrier on his own for the night. 

You might want to let him take a bath in a wide pan deep enough for him to get his whole body wet, they seem to enjoy it.. 

good luck and let us know how he is doing ... oh! and welcome to pigeon life...

Andi


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Feather said:


> If you allow her to take frequent baths, her dander won't seem so bad, but they love the water, so if you are near her wear a rain-coat.
> 
> A lost white pigeon is easy prey for a hawk.
> 
> ...


No problem feather. It's "aerodynamic". At least in the Canadian/British version of the spelling. 

BTW, how bad can Dander be, Remember I told you I had a terrible cough. I thought it was a cold. I am starting to think I am allergic to pigeon-dust though. I really hope not but it has been going on three weeks without letup and I am starting to worry. Does anyone elso get a bad cough from pigeon dust?

Cameron


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Come on, folks,
Does Pidgey have the wool pulled over your eyes, or what . Cripes, he's the biggest purchaser of infertile hemp seeds in the states. He says he buys them as treats for his pigeons, but I bet he dips in to them frequently. Bet he says he has to make sure they are nice and fresh for his babies. But now we all know, don't we.
Daryl
Oh, lordy, his poor wife.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> No problem feather. It's "aerodynamic". At least in the Canadian/British version of the spelling.
> 
> BTW, how bad can Dander be, Remember I told you I had a terrible cough. I thought it was a cold. I am starting to think I am allergic to pigeon-dust though. I really hope not but it has been going on three weeks without letup and I am starting to worry. Does anyone elso get a bad cough from pigeon dust?
> 
> Cameron


Dander can be VERY BAD! Check out "Pigeon Lung" a.k.a. "Bird Breeder's Lung," a.k.a. "Extrinsic Allergic Alveolitis", a.k.a. "Hypersensitive Pneumonitis."

One of the symptoms is a cough. Get yourself in for a checkup, especially for your lungs! *BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY!*

*I sure hope all will be well!!! *Some people are naturally more sensitive...


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,
After trying to keep Preelah for a few days... I realize that it's just not going to be possible. I live in Manhattan in a small studio apartment with really no ability to let her out of her cage... which at this point I think is cruel because it's obvious she wants to stretch her wings and the cage is not sized properly. 

Does anyone know of an agency in NYC that I can give her to... a pigeon lost and found?

I called several Dove releasing agencies in NYC area and sent them pictures of her. They say she definitely looks like a White Rock Pigeon used in Marriage Ceremonies which means that she has the homing ablility. They think that if I let her go she will probably return to her home and that is what they recommended. It is 10am and sunny today what do you think???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, I am tired but I stopped in a minute to read some posts and saw yours. I want to thank you for giving me a boost. Laughed so much I nearly had tears in my eyes. *I think what Pidgey is referring to is your last sentence. *
> Again, thanks.



YOU ARE WELCOME! 

Yes, he was...BUT, notice he signed with "Pidgey The Puritan." Just shows to go ya, slip of the unconscious??? Don't think so...he's a baaaad pidgey, through and through...

AND, notice what Pigeonmama wrote! I knew it, I KNEW it! Not only baaaad, but "sneaky!" AND taking away from his pigeon's treats in the "guise" of sampling for "freshness." HA! I'll believe THAT the day Pidgey can show us his angel wings!

AND, poor Lin (his wife), indeed! He probably doesn't even SHARE!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mduleen said:


> Hi Guys,
> After trying to keep Preelah for a few days... I realize that it's just not going to be possible. I live in Manhattan in a small studio apartment with really no ability to let her out of her cage... which at this point I think is cruel because it's obvious she wants to stretch her wings and the cage is not sized properly.
> 
> Does anyone know of an agency in NYC that I can give her to... a pigeon lost and found?
> ...


OH NO! Please don't let her go! I live in only 600 sq. feet. Although Squeaks has to "walk," if he could fly he would have the run of my small apartment. Even a studio can give them enough room to fly! I hope you will reconsider. 

If you still feel you need to find a home, stay tuned and I'm sure members will come along to help! Preelah needs a good HOME. 

*PLEASE, DO NOT RELEASE HER!* Those people do NOT know what they are talking about!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mduleen,

Thank you for the refuge that you have provided this little creature.

I tend to disagree with whom ever you spoke to. That little bird is not a long distance flyer. I am not an expert, but I do have both kinds of pigeons. It is a gamble. My opinion is that she would be better off if you could hand her over to a rehabber or someone with the conscience enough to consider her build and not only her color. 

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi,

Even limited amounts...to most people... would seem way to much!

Feather


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Well...*

I just got your messages but I already released her into my building courtyard.
Interestingly enough she did not fly away. It has been about 30 minutes and she is perching herself around different parts of the courtyard. I was finally able to give her cage a good thorough cleaning and it's ready to go!!! It doesn't look like she is going to leave the courtyard so I left the window open for her to come back to her nice clean cage and fresh food.
If this works out... the arrangement will be perfect... I can let her out in the courtyard while I clean her cage... 
then she can come back when she is ready. We will see... 
What do you guys think she will do???


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I hope she will return and will have a nice home in your flat, with warmth, food and water


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*....as already mentioned*

This is not a homing pigeon, because I have one that looks exactly like it. This is probably a white king, and they don't have the ability to home or fly well.

It is not in this birds interest to free fly because sooner or later the hawks will come around and this bird will be very vulnerable to this bird of prey.

Perhaps you can find a safe enclosure to put him outside in while you clean the cage.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mduleen,

I hope that she returns to you. White pigeons are too vulnerable without a place to retreat. I don't think that you should leave your window open without your supervison though. If a preditor takes notice of her in your court yard, they will keep coming back until they have her. She will need you there to supervise, and to close her point of entry.

She seems as though she is not a strong flyer, and woud prefer to stay grounded. Maybe someone else could give us some ideas as to why

Best of luck with your new friend.

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Treesa!

You already answered the question!

Mduleen, Please keep in contact with us so that we may know how things worked out for Preelah.
It is always nice to hear from someone who actually cares about what happens to a lost bird.

Thank You
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mduleen said:


> I already released her into my building courtyard.
> Interestingly enough she did not fly away. It has been about 30 minutes and she is perching herself around different parts of the courtyard. It doesn't look like she is going to leave the courtyard so I left the window open for her to come back to her nice clean cage and fresh food.
> If this works out... the arrangement will be perfect... I can let her out in the courtyard while I clean her cage...
> then she can come back when she is ready. We will see...
> What do you guys think she will do???



Hi Mduleen, 

Please don't leave her out there, go out and bring her in if you can get her. It's too risky and she will likely not return to your window. If you don't want the bird, can you please keep it for the short term until we can find out if someone else does.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Shi,
> 
> Even limited amounts...to most people... would seem way to much!
> 
> Feather


I will take your comment at its face value - serious. In Pidgey's case, *less* is definitely more!  

Please note his post warning people about me! ME?  A respected Senior Citizen in my community who wouldn't hurt a fly, much less a pidgey! Really, *sniff* the nerve! As the saying goes, "people who live in glass lofts shouldn't throw remarks (aka stones)."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Mduleen,
If you can recapture her and find a way to get her up to me , here in Maine, she can live with my rescued bunch. There's always room for one more. She truly is not safe, free flighted.
Daryl


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Oh my goodness!!!!*

Guys, i want to just cry...
She hasn't come back and I don't know where she is. I thought
she would fly back to me. Do you think she will remember where 
I am?


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*By the way*

By the way,
She is not a white king 
Here are more pictures of her. I believe she is a White Rock Dove/Pigeon.
She looked SOOOO happy when I let her go!!! She has strong wings and
flys well


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a picture of two white birds in my aviary.

One is an actual (rescue) racing pigeon (Gorgious), the other is a white king (Thomas) found at St. Thomas church after a wedding.

I certainly hope the bird finds its way home or returns safely.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa,
Those were great pictures. You have beautiful birds! And these were a good example of the differences between the two birds.

Oh, and Pidgey, I could see that you were at it again. Truthfully it was terrible on this forum without you.

Feather


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

its soo cute its a pigeon i think i have had white doves as pets for a long while and doves normally have redd eyes but i might be wrong i think its a pigeon and i think you should keep it .. it will make a great bird friend


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i would also try to catch it again as like people already said will be cought be a hawk because its so bright and notice able... maybe you could buy two pens one for inside when it sleeps and stuff and one for when you clean the pen you could put her out back


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

mduleen said:


> By the way,
> She is not a white king
> Here are more pictures of her. I believe she is a White Rock Dove/Pigeon.
> She looked SOOOO happy when I let her go!!! She has strong wings and
> flys well



Hi mduleen, 

Regardless of what type of pigeon this is, it is not usual for them to simply fly into a strangers kitchen and make themselves at home. There is something going on w/the bird to have done that. Please try to bring the bird back inside, maybe you can leave some seeds in a bowl near the window and visible with the window left open. Also try to see if you can see the bird from the outside and coax it back in. As others have mentioned, if you prefer not to keep the bird, some arrangements most likely can be made. The important thing for now is to try to get the bird back in the cage and safely inside your apartment.

Please let us know if the bird returns or any other new developments.

fp


----------



## mduleen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Thank you all!*

Thank you all for your love and attention! I have been crying and feeling so heartbroken today... she is gone.  
In my heart I feel I did the right thing. 
She was SO miserable and unhappy in the cage.
Please read my correspondence with a Dove release expert in NYC below:

_Hi Macy,
Rick told me that I should try letting her fly to go home.
So I let her go today and she looked SO SO happy that I 
was letting her free. I nursed her for 4 days and she got 
her strength and energy back. Her stool turned healthy
again and she was rehydrated... she looked very confident
when she flew out... She stayed in my building courtyard
for about 20 minutes... then I left to go run errands so I don't
know when she flew away. I left a big bird bath for her in 
my open window and put her freshly cleaned cage with 
fresh food in my Kitchen in case she wanted to return while
I was out. What do you think Macy... do you think she has
gone home? Do you think she'll come back?
MD _

*HIS REPLY:*
_You did a good job! I think she is certainly rested up and is looking to go home. I bet she will get there. Many times that is all they need is food and water and rest when they become disoriented or grounded from weather. I meant to suggest it as well and can't believe I didn't!

Macy_


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

If I do not speak-up, I feel I would be doing an injustice to any pigeons that you, your friends or neighbors, may encounter in the future.
I just read both of your threads & I feel sick.
Everyone on this forum advised you NOT to release that poor pigeon. YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN THEIR ADVICE.
I feel bad for you, but I feel worse for the pigeon. You gave her food, shelter & safety. She is no longer safe, & has been forced to fend for herself. Believe me, it ain't no picnic for the pigeons in Manhattan. There's way too many of them, as I'm sure you know, & not enough food.
If the poor creature seemed miserable in the cage, all you had to do was LET HER OUT OF THE CAGE, at least for a while.
I mean, my God! If you would have had a little patience, someone would have given her a loving home.
I am NOT "politically correct," so I'm gonna tell you the truth about this situation. 

Here in New York, there has been an overabundance of white pigeons being found lately.
This is not a coincidence ~ these birds are LOST due to dove release ceremonies. These people do not give a ____ about their birds. IF they did, the birds would be banded with the owner's contact information.
If their birds make it home, fine. If they don't, the owners couldn't care less, they already made their profit. 

My WHITE pigeon was found in Queens on a bitter cold January night. 
At the time, I was not aware of this site & didn't know what to do. Through research, I learned that some owners kill the pigeons who do not arrive home when expected; they are worthless to them. 
The creep who owned my pigeon, did not want him returned ~ thanks be to God. We have been blessed by his presence, & I thank God every single day for allowing us to find him.
In fact, someone recently told me that one of the pigeons/doves released after her wedding, flew into the street & was hit by a car. Lovely way to make a living. When their time comes, I wonder what these people will say to God about the way they USED His creatures.

I beg of you, do not let this happen again. 
If, by some miracle, this white angel returns to your kitchen, hold on to her. And if you see her, PLEASE try to catch her.

Thank you for providing her with shelter & sustenance, but you should have followed the advice you were given here. Why you would have taken the advice of "business" people, as opposed to everyone here, who truly care for pigeons, is beyond me.

I will pray for her safety, AND, I will also pray for a call concerning the rescue of this particular pigeon.
Keep your eyes open for her.

Phyll

P.S.
Thank you, Daryl, for your kind offer.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Mduleen,

I know you are beating yourself up over this - you asked for advice, probably didn't wait long enough for the responses from others and did what you thought was the right thing - I guess you now realise that it wasnt the right thing but what's done is done and all we can hope is that the pigeon finds her way back to you.

Phyll, I am so with you on Dove and Pigeon releases. I mean I think there is a member on here that has birds for ceremonies who is not like a lot of the companies that you are slating, I'm sorry I can't recall the members name - but I know they care about their pigeons and doves. I hate it when people say they want doves and pigeons released at their weddings, funerals and other ceremonies. Yes it all looks very lovely, but no-one seems to care what happens to the birds afterwards - I assumed they homed but I guess they do get lost - I have seen white doves and fantails mixed in with ferals sometimes obviously joining the flock to survive.

They should be banded and their owners licenced with such provisios as they should care for the birds in that if some are lost that they collect them and account for them - i.e. don't destroy them just because they don't home properly. 

OK - Rant over.

Tania x

Mduleen - I pray that the pigeon finds you because I think that will help you to deal with this and someone will take her from you if it isn't viable for you to keep her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kittypaws said:


> Mduleen,
> 
> I know you are beating yourself up over this - you asked for advice, probably didn't wait long enough for the responses from others and did what you thought was the right thing - I guess you now realise that it wasnt the right thing but what's done is done and all we can hope is that the pigeon finds her way back to you.
> 
> Phyll, I am so with you on Dove and Pigeon releases. I mean I think there is a member on here that has birds for ceremonies who is not like a lot of the companies that you are slating, *I'm sorry I can't recall the members name - but I know they care about their pigeons and doves. *I hate it when people say they want doves and pigeons released at their weddings, funerals and other ceremonies. Yes it all looks very lovely, but no-one seems to care what happens to the birds afterwards - I assumed they homed but I guess they do get lost -



*Whitewings & bartuska are two members who have very reputable white dove release businesses. Their birds are trained well, banded, and return upon completion of the release. Each and every one of their birds is significant, loved and cared for.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Mduleen - I also agree with everyone else that I would rather the bird not be released but I'm not going to beat you up about it.  Reading the flow of your thread, I got the feeling you became scared about the lung problems that can sometimes occur. Over 12 years ago, when we first started rehabbing birds, that is something the vet mentioned to me. Anyone that owns ANY kind of bird, not just pigeons, should be aware that dander or droppings can cause problems.

One bird, to me, would present little problem - it's about the same as having a parakeet, parrot, cockatiel, etc. A person just needs to practice good, ordinary hygiene. Right now we have 12 babies in the house and boy, do we have dander! Their little feathers are coming in and the stuff flies everywhere. But, a mature pigeon really doesn't present the same problem when they moult. At least the two adults we have in the house don't.

If she does show back up, try keeping her for awhile and see how things go. Our number 1 bird (Frosty) is the offspring of two white kings that were released at a wedding. We wound up with her as a newborn and she has been a member of our family for over 6 years. There is something really special about these kings. They are not only dropdead gorgeous but their personalities are serene, sweet and very gentle. 

Don't knock yourself out over this. I've made some real "boners" in my time.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> *Whitewings & bartuska are two members who have very reputable white dove release businesses. Their birds are trained well, banded, and return upon completion of the release. Each and every one of their birds is significant, loved and cared for.*


Treesa,

That is what I meant and I think that is what you thought I meant too that the members here Whitewings and bartuska do care for their pigeons and doves and make sure that they can home etc - shucks I hope I haven't ruffled any feathers so to speak! 

Tania


----------

